# NEW BRUTE FOR ME



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Well got my check from insurance co. today so going to buy a new 2011 dark royal red 750 brute on saturday got the store down to 7249 out the door seems like a good price to me what do you guys think?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

brutemike said:


> Well got my check from insurance co. today so going to buy a new 2011 dark royal red 750 brute on saturday got the store down to 7249 out the door seems like a good price to me what do you guys think?


not bad at all. did u buy ur old one back


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

id walk in there with 7k cash and toss it on the table and tell them take it or leave it. lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:worthless: :rockn:

congrats!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Man...and to think I paid 8400 for mine back in 2005...Better get it!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

that's a decent price.. that's what they wanted for a 09 750 when I bought my 650i almost 2 years ago... 

I think you should wait a little bit and buy a 2012 w/EPS... so you can start the How-To's for it...


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I must have missed it, what happened to your current brute?
Anyways, Grats!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I totaled it rolled it over in a creek went belly up got it running then motor locked up so called my insurance and they covered it as water damage.No pics yet not picking it up untill saturday but going camping so i will take some vid and pics.As for getting the 2012 i dont like powersteering or the looks of the new one.They are selling my old one to a salvage yard not sure wich onethough.I did take my good prim secondary clutches,and new belt out and put junk ones in. Sold my dynatek cdi already and took snorkels out (put back stock ones)and saved my rad brackets for the rack.They still gave me 4100 for bike and 2919 in accesories so i get new bike with some change left over.I going to buying the rubber down 2" and need to find 14" wheels so i can put on my 29.5" terminators also soon to come msd too


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Just out of curiousity how much did the insurance give you for the brute and you dont have too answer if you dont want too.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

pics! or it didnt happen...


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

fstang24 said:


> Just out of curiousity how much did the insurance give you for the brute and you dont have too answer if you dont want too.





brutemike said:


> They still gave me 4100 for bike and 2919 in accesories


You were able to snag your terminators and still get compensated for them?? Pretty decent deal


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Beachcruiser said:


> You were able to snag your terminators and still get compensated for them?? Pretty decent deal


 No i put my zillas back on to save my nators and they paid me for the zillas with about 3/4 of an inch on them and the pics will come sunday nite.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

*2011 brute 750*

oops


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

where they be????


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

*2011 brute 750*

Heres a couple of pics from saturday after my dad and i picked up my bike.I thought my 650i ran good but i like this 750 FI . My clean pics of it are on my phone but these arent to bad funny thing is that soon as we got unloaded my dad put on the first 5 miles and got the first bit of mud on her all while i was setting up camp but any how we had a blast and love the new bike.:rockn:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> where they be????


 sorry i screwed up on that first one.:33:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE! I like that color


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

That color is one of the nicest ones they have. Now the transformation will begin in the next month or so.Have to get it lifted,snorkled,and get my terms on her befor april 9th.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

just washed her up a couple more pics and one with my terms beside the stockers.:bigeyes:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

brutemike said:


> That color is one of the nicest ones they have. Now the transformation will begin in the next month or so.Have to get it lifted,snorkled,and get my terms on her befor april 9th.


you should be able to do all that in a night!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

*you think*



greenkitty7 said:


> you should be able to do all that in a night!


 Its alittle hard with work,kids,and a WIFE.lol


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

shoot im right there with ya bud.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

brutemike said:


> just washed her up a couple more pics and one with my terms beside the stockers.:bigeyes:


Thats gonna look tough!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

sweet ride mike what are you going to do with them stock wheels??? and i have a rdc lift sitting here at the house i might not use let me know ill come down and help you put it on


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Man my wheels would really set that bike off! Too bad you live so far away. I'd definitely work a deal so I can get different ones lol. Congrats on the new brute bro.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Not sure what i was going to do with the wheels yet but i would be very interested in that lift and filthy i wish we did live closer those would be sweet on it.I think im going to get the bandit wheels from super atv good deal .


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Sweet lookin new Brute, gonna look even better with those Terminators on her!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

HondaGuy said:


> Sweet lookin new Brute, gonna look even better with those Terminators on her!


 I know should have it done by next weekend a few guys from work want to go rideing im going to try and have it done by then we will see


----------

